# Aftermath of Neutering



## britales (Jan 4, 2006)

Bleu our 2 yr. old GSD was neutered last Weds. We have watched him quite closely to ensure that he does not infect the area around his incision, and that seems to be coming along OK. He is jumpy, moves about with his head carried lower, and seems confused, ( I guess I would react the same way!)
When we feed him, he snatches a few bites and quickly walks away, then comes back and eats the remainder in snatches. Urination & defecation appear normal, incision area is red but does not look unusual after surgery in past 5 days! Ideas?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

He is two. So he has had hormones in his body for well over a year. He doesn't know his "manhood" was taken from him, he only knows that he feels different and that is just the lack of testosterone in his system now. It will get better, but it will take some time. I would just redirect his attention onto training and/or yummy bones for the time being until he levels out.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

make sure he does not lick the incision at all. If it gets red and swollen, then it can pull at the internal stitches or external if there are any and make him uncomformtable to move around, it can seem to him that when he moves around "something" is making his scrotum and incision hurt.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

You just took a very important part of a dogs body away from him. They know when something isnt right. He should get over it eventually.


----------



## britales (Jan 4, 2006)

He did aggrevate it, and after a trip to the Vet he is taking antibiotics and wearing the "Dreaded Cone". Reminds me of having an itch when I was wearing a cast and could not get to it! We are giving Bleu plenty of loving though....7-10 days is a looong freakin' time!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When you took Bleu to the vet for his surgery, was this the first time he was left at the clinic? Did they keep him over night? Was it a very busy clinic, with lots of different animals (dogs / cats) in the recovery area? 

Also, how nervous were / are you regarding his surgery? Are you anxious and worried, searching him for any sign of infection, reading into his every move? You know, he can pick up on this. I wonder what he thinks is happening? 

Try to settle down some for him. Although you want to give him time to recoup. you also want him to think everything is going to be O.K. Treat him much like you would normally....slipping in some extra TLC.


----------



## britales (Jan 4, 2006)

No Lilie, he was in at 8 and picked him up at 1:30. Yes it was busy, and he was pretty jumpy when we left. He's doing much better now and is much calmer. He is like a weapon with that damned collar on him though! Trying to get him out for good walks but it has been over 90 here for the last 3 weeks straight. New vet seems cool , though it is over 40 miles up The Shore!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

britales said:


> No Lilie, he was in at 8 and picked him up at 1:30. Yes it was busy, and he was pretty jumpy when we left. He's doing much better now and is much calmer. He is like a weapon with that damned collar on him though! Trying to get him out for good walks but it has been over 90 here for the last 3 weeks straight. New vet seems cool , though it is over 40 miles up The Shore!


 
I'm glad to hear he is doing much better!


----------



## britales (Jan 4, 2006)

Collar is off and he is leaving the incised area alone. He is a very liberated GSD today!


----------



## britales (Jan 4, 2006)

Bleu is doing great, back to his old self!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad he's doing better! Stosh wore- or endured- the collar for about an hour. He was so terrified he wouldn't move. He just sat there with his head hanging down and when he did move he lunged instead of walked. My husband couldn't stand the sight of him so petrified so he took it off of Stosh.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad he's doing well. Wasn't that the longest 8-10 days of your life?!

I was so happy when I could finally let Jazz off leash to run again. We were fortunate in that he never showed any interest in his incision so he didn't have to wear a cone.


----------

